# What's up with ammo prices!



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

I was surprised to see how much ammo prices are rising. I read somewhere that ammo prices are suposed to rise 30 - 40%. I know Walmart raised there prices $5 per box on there .40 S&W 100 round box in the last few weeks.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like we may have to go from shooting to cleaning and fondling.....and I just got into shooting 3yrs ago.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Ha Ha. Between ammo and range time, I'll go broke!


----------

